# Imprimante qui n'imprime plus



## fredoman (30 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, je suis sous OSX.4 et utilise une imprimante Lexmarxk E120n.
Tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que je n'arrive plus à imprimer.
Mon imprimante fonctionne sur mon PC portable mais plus sur mon Powermac.
L'imprimante me sort des feuilles de menu où il y a maequé :"not cpnnected".
Je suis allé dans Préférences système/Imprimante/liste d'attente d'impression.
Quand je lance l'impression "l'envoi des données" dure longtemps et s'arrête.
En fait l'ordinateur n'envoie plus les informations à l'imprimante.
J'ai refais une installation système, mais ça n'y a rien fait.
J'ai esaayé de brancher la brancher en éthernet, rien ......
Que faire?


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Juillet 2007)

Euh une imprimante on appelle ça comment ? Un périphérique, bien ! Donc on déplace dans le forum "périphériques"


----------



## alex.sc (30 Juillet 2007)

en premier lieu repare tes autorisations puis redemarre

si cela ne fait rien va dans disque dur / applications / utilitaires / ouvre configuration d'inprimante supprime puis recree ton imprimante

Si tu n as qu une seule imprimante tu peux meme faire dans menu fichier reinitialiser les services d impression


----------



## fredoman (30 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, je suis sous OSX.4 et utilise une imprimante Lexmarxk E120n.
Tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que je n'arrive plus à imprimer.
Mon imprimante fonctionne sur mon PC portable mais plus sur mon Powermac.
L'imprimante me sort des feuilles de menu où il y a maequé :"not cpnnected".
Je suis allé dans Préférences système/Imprimante/liste d'attente d'impression.
Quand je lance l'impression "l'envoi des données" dure longtemps et s'arrête.
En fait l'ordinateur n'envoie plus les informations à l'imprimante.
J'ai refais une installation système, mais ça n'y a rien fait.
J'ai esaayé de brancher la brancher en éthernet, rien ......
Que faire?


----------



## fredoman (30 Juillet 2007)

Pardon, mais j'ai essayé la première solution et ça n'a rien donné, pour la seconde je ne comprends "menu/ fichier", quel menu svp?

PS; j'ai rebasculé mon message sur le forum périphérique.


----------



## apenspel (31 Juillet 2007)

Int&#233;ressant &#231;a, une imprimante qui n'est pas connect&#233;e mais sait qu'on la sollicite, donc use ses cartouches et gaspille du papier malgr&#233; tout.

Pilote Mac obsol&#232;te &#224; chercher chez Lexmark.


----------



## apenspel (31 Juillet 2007)

Doublon, solution, fusion&#8230;


Toutatisfait !


----------



## fredoman (31 Juillet 2007)

Et pourquoi cela serait-il arrivé d'un coup alors que tout allait bien avant?


----------



## fredoman (31 Juillet 2007)

Non ça ne marche pas malgré le téléchargement des pilotes.


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2007)

Essaie de t&#233;l&#233;charger Printer Server Repair sur cette page de Fixamac , lance-le et applique les diff&#233;rents tests les uns apr&#232;s les autres.

Ca devrait purger les caches d'impression et r&#233;gler tes probl&#232;mes.... (du moins je l'esp&#232;re)


----------



## fredoman (31 Juillet 2007)

Non, j'ai fat tous les tests et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
L'état de l'imprimante est "arrêté" dans "Préférences système".


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2007)

et dans le gestionnaire d'impression, tu ne peux pas relancer l'impression (qui est actuellement sur arr&#234;t&#233;e)?


----------



## fredoman (1 Août 2007)

J'ai essayé mais ça ne fait rien, ce que tu appelles le gestionnaire d'impression est ce qui se trouve dans "Préférences système"?
En fait quand j'ouvre "lexmark E120n" la barre bleue est là me disant: "envoi des données", mais j'ai l'impression que les données n'arrivent jamais.
Les rouleaux de l'imprimante se lancent (une demi seconde) et s'arrêtent, tous les voyants de l'imprimante s'allument.
Tous fonctionnait bien et fonctionne encore bien sur mon PC.


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2007)

fredoman a dit:


> J'ai essayé mais ça ne fait rien, ce que tu appelles le gestionnaire d'impression est ce qui se trouve dans "Préférences système"?
> En fait quand j'ouvre "lexmark E120n" la barre bleue est là me disant: "envoi des données", mais j'ai l'impression que les données n'arrivent jamais.
> Les rouleaux de l'imprimante se lancent (une demi seconde) et s'arrêtent, tous les voyants de l'imprimante s'allument.
> Tous fonctionnait bien et fonctionne encore bien sur mon PC.


 
le gestionnaire d'impression est dans le dossier Utilitaires


----------



## fredoman (1 Août 2007)

Non rien à faire, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## alex.sc (1 Août 2007)

Ton imprimante est en USB ?
Les probl&#232;mes ne sont pas arriv&#233; apr&#232;s la mise &#224; jour en 10.4.10 ?


----------



## fredoman (1 Août 2007)

Mon imprimante est en usb, peut êrte bien que les problèmes sont arrivés après une mise à jour de OS X.4....:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## fredoman (1 Août 2007)

Dans la revue "A vos MAC", il propose une solution pour mon problème d'imprimante.
Mais je dois taper une ligne dans le terminal et changer une ligne.
Qu'est-ce que le terminel, comment y accède-t-on?
Merci


----------



## alex.sc (1 Août 2007)

terminal se trouve dans ton disque dur / applications / utilitaires

Il y a des probl&#232;mes d'USB avec la mise &#224; jour 10.4.10 et les MacIntel, tu as bien un PowerMac (donc G3, G4 ou G5) ?


----------



## fredoman (1 Août 2007)

Oui, j'ai un G4 MDD 1,25 mono.


----------



## fredoman (1 Août 2007)

Bon ben mon truc ça n'a pas marcher, j'ai tapé"sudo pico/etc/hosconfig", mais on me dit "command not found".
Je ne sais plus quoi faire dois-je réinstaller OSX.4 totalement?


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2007)

normalement c'est  

sudo pico /etc/hostconfig


----------



## fredoman (1 Août 2007)

C'est ce que j'ai tapé mais ça me demande un password et je ne peux plus rien taper.


----------



## fredoman (1 Août 2007)

J'ai tapé mon mot de passe en aveugle et j'ai fait des modifications, mais je suis toujours en panne d'impression.


----------



## Coachella (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Je me permets de remonter la conversation car j'ai un GROS problème et assez urgent. En fait, j'ai une imprimante Epson Stylus DX4000 qui fonctionne très bien sur PC mais qui ne fonctionnait pas tout à l'heure sur mon Macbook Air OS X Mountain Lion. Du coup, j'ai téléchargé les pilotes sur le site d'HP pour que ça puisse marche et oh malheur ! l'imprimante copie, scanne sur le Mac mais IMPOSSIBLE de la faire imprimer. Je les désinstallée, réinstallée, j'ai redémarré des tonnes et des tonnes de fois mais rien... Ah par contre pour scanner, elle scanne!

J'ai regardé sur internet mais j'ai trouvé des tonnes et des tonnes de solutions différentes et un peu compliquées, or je ne sais pas du tout ce que ces conseils valent puisque je n'y connais rien. Donc si une âme charitable pouvait m'aider... ça serait gentil !

Merci beaucoup,
Bonne soirée.

PS : désolée de faire remonter une discussion si vieille.


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2013)

Mais pourquoi tu n'as créé ton propre message ? Tu fais remonter un vieux message sans corrélation avec ton problème et ton modèle d'imprimante.


----------



## Coachella (18 Septembre 2013)

Ben en fait, je trouvais que c'était presque le même problème et vu le nombre de messages concernant ce problème, je me suis dit que j'allais faire une bêtise en créant un nouveau post alors qu'il suffisait de chercher un peu... Faut croire que je me suis encore plantée, désolée !


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est ballot.  A l'époque de ce message c'était en 10.4.x.

Tu devais quand même créé ton message propre, car ce sera plus clair et sans ambiguité.


----------



## Coachella (19 Septembre 2013)

D'accord, je le fais de suite !


----------

